

Show HN: My personal project, a innovative Pokémon search engine - Heykinox
http://encyclopedex.com

======
jypepin
Look really great, I like how the search is pretty fast and how you can put
multiple filters. Way better than most of the searches where you have old
school forms with dozen of field to fill!

Great job!

~~~
Heykinox
Hey thank you! I'm glad you like my work and I appreciate your support!

------
connerbryan
Where were you when I was 13?

But seriously, good work, gave me a nice little dose of nostalgia! Might have
to break out the GameBoy soon. Or try the newer ones...I stopped after Silver.

~~~
Heykinox
Well, I was probably 13 too ^^ Thanks for the support :) Try the new version
X&Y, it's gonna be in 3D. It's like a child dream come true!

------
Raphmedia
Now that's what I call a good idea for a personal project. Must have been a
blast to make!

~~~
Heykinox
Thank you :) Indeed that was fun to make as I'm very motivated.

